# خبر مفرح لكل اولاد البابا شنودة الثالث بل خبر تعزية من الرب يسوع المسيح



## Samir poet (17 مارس 2012)

*الأنبا أرميا : العذراء زارت البابا قبل وفاته

 فى أول رد فعل للأنبا أرميا الرجل الثانى فى الكنيسة و سكرتير البابا   شنودة على وفاة البابا أكد الاقباط المتجمهرون أن العذراء زارت البابا قبل   ان يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة.
 وأضاف الانبا أرميا للمسيحيين الذين يبكون على  رحيل البابا " بأن البابا  مات دون علة فالسيدة العذراء وهبته الشفاء قبل  صعوده الى السماء وتشهد  الكنيسة الآن صلوات للترحم على البابا قبل إقامة  قداس الليل والذى من  المنتظر إقامته فى الثانية عشرة من مساء اليوم ويتوافد  الآلاف على مقر  الكاتدرائية حيث انه من المقرر ان يتم اجلاس البابا شنودة  على كرسى  الباباوية لمدة ثلاثة أيام قبل تشييع جنازته.
 انشرها ليعرف الجميع
​*​





​


----------



## rania79 (18 مارس 2012)

انا عندى ثقة وايمان ان قداسة البابا كان اكيد بيشوف وبيتكلم مع
 يسوع وام النور ديمااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## Samir poet (18 مارس 2012)

*الأنبا أرميا : العذراء زارت البابا قبل  وفاته                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



* كتب- محمد معوض وأحمد عامر*

* فى  أول رد فعل للأنبا أرميا الرجل الثانى فى الكنيسة و سكرتير البابا  شنودة  على وفاة البابا أكد الاقباط المتجمهرون أن العذراء زارت البابا قبل  ان  يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة.*
* وأضاف الانبا أرميا للمسيحيين الذين يبكون على  رحيل البابا " بأن البابا  مات دون علة فالسيدة العذراء وهبته الشفاء قبل  صعوده الى السماء وتشهد  الكنيسة الآن صلوات للترحم على البابا قبل إقامة  قداس الليل والذى من  المنتظر إقامته فى الثانية عشرة من مساء اليوم ويتوافد  الآلاف على مقر  الكاتدرائية حيث انه من المقرر ان يتم اجلاس البابا شنودة  على كرسى  الباباوية لمدة ثلاثة أيام قبل تشييع جنازته.*


*



*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2012)

ستظهر معجزات قداسه البابا يوم بعد يوم
أنه يعيس فى قلوبنا الى الأبد


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (19 مارس 2012)




----------



## مورا مارون (19 مارس 2012)

الله يقدسووووا​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2012)

> انا عندى ثقة وايمان ان قداسة البابا كان اكيد بيشوف وبيتكلم مع
> يسوع وام النور ديمااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



اكيييد وانا كمان واثقة فى كده

وان له معجزات كتيييير هتظهر قصصها بعد وفاته


----------



## Samir poet (21 مارس 2012)

*بركة وشفاعة قديسنا البابا شنودة تكون معانا جميعا
امين
*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2012)

انا سمعت الخبر ده وفرحت عشان البابا دلوقتي طاب وفي احسن مكان

اذكرنا يا سيدنا امام عرش النعمه​


----------



## Samir poet (21 مارس 2012)

*اشكرك روزى لمرورك الجميل ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

